# Ovmus's 2021 Tiny TTTF Journal



## ovmus (Apr 7, 2021)

After living in townhouses with 60sqft 'yards' for several years my GF and I got a house in February with a respectably sized yard for the area. We decided to do a 15'x41' (615sqft) strip of lawn with room left over for a garden on the left and fruit trees on the right. It ain't much but it's something we'll enjoy.

We're in California with the drought so I went with TTTF seed that seemed to have some of the highest drought resistance: 4th Millennium and Traverse 2. Still deciding if I want to blend or go with just one. Opinions welcome.

I'm doing my own irrigation installation as nothing was in place previously and I can't afford someone doing it for me. I have lots of time though! Will any of it work? Who knows. At this point I've dug the trenches and next step is to plug all the PVC together. Irrigation should be installed by Friday morning and I can work on backfilling trenches, final topsoil addition and leveling on Friday afternoon.

I'll probably run the water for a week as the soil is bone dry in the top 12-14". Needs to remoisturize a bit. In that time a soil test will happen. A&L Western is pretty close to me. After that lay down tenacity at some point and then seed and peat moss. Lawncareplanner.com says first seed date is October 16th and last is November 18th. We're still getting 90°F days so we're right on time, right?

Here goes nothing! Fingers crossed.

Thank you for coming to my TEDtalk.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Photo Dump:*

February 3, 2021 - The day we got keys. Mix of anything and everything. The ground had about 7" height difference between the low and high spots. A couple weeks previous there was maybe a dozen bunches of mystery grass.


April 2, 2021 - I decided it was best to rip it all out as I had major leveling to do. Better than nuking it before digging up? Who knows? 


April 3, 2021 - All chopped, time to gather.


April 4, 2021 - All green removed. Superintendent Charlie did not help at all. 


April 13, 2021 - Got 4th Millenium TTTF and Traverse 2 TTTF seed from United Seed



May 16, 2021 - I was hoping to get a late spring seeding in. That never happened. Took some time off. Ripped out the raised planter beds and tilled the dirt to let me relevel.


September 19, 2021 - After a rough period (you were a good Superintendent, Charlie) I was able to get back out there and roughly level it out in anticipation of fall reseeding.


September 25, 2021 - 4 yards of lawn top soil and 3 yards of raised planter top soil. 


September 28, 2021 - Trenching finished for PVC irrigation lines. Is it a good layout? We'll see.


----------



## ovmus (Apr 7, 2021)

Got my irrigation installed. MP2000 nozzles and PRS30 bodies. It all seems to be working, fingers crossed. Now to fill in the trenches and start bringing the topsoil back.

Also, picked up a used Rachio 3 off Craigslist for $45. Sounded like a homeowner who had no idea about it and her irrigation guy "couldn't work the app" so he had her switch to a non-smart controller. I'll take it! Works perfectly so far.


----------

